# Bild transparent überlagern...



## MG42 (6. September 2015)

*Bild transparent überlagern...*

Hab da gerade ein Problem, möchte da ein Bild transparent/durchsichtig auf ein anderes "legen"... 

Beispiel: Siehe Anhangbild; das ist das Ergebnis... 
Der Bildschirm ist der Hintergrund, die in mitleidenschaft gezogene Klarsichtfolie ist ein zweites Bild sozusagen die "Auflage" welches ich über den Hintergrund legen möchte, und dann variabel die Durchsichtbarkeit anpassen möchte ...; sozusagen wie ein durchsichtiges Hud oder eine Minimap in einem Spiel.
Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich das z.b mit Paint(.net)/Gimp einem anderen Bildlbearbeitungsprogramm geschafft hinbekommen hätte .


----------



## Robstar85 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Bild transparent überlagern...*

moin.

1. öffne ein Bild in Paint.net
2. klick auf Ebenen -> neue Ebene hinzufügen.  mit Taste F7 das Ebenenmenü aufrufen
3. auf diese neue Ebene fügst du das zweite Bild ein. nun liegen die beiden Bilder übereinander.
4. über Ebeneneigenschaften (Taste F4) kannst du die Deckfähigkeit (Transparenz) der einzelnen Ebenen bestimmen.


----------



## MG42 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Bild transparent überlagern...*

Danke Robstar


----------

